# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Способы побороть профессиональную усталость

## Irina

У вас отличные отношения с коллегами по работе, вас только что повысили в должности и вдвое увеличили заработную плату, но при этом вы чувствуете подавленность, и приступать к новым обязанностям абсолютно не хочется? Эксперты из Университета Торонто в США (The University of Toronto, USA) утверждают, что вы страдаете от распространенного синдрома сгорания на работе (иначе - синдром профессионального выгорания). Этот недуг зачастую поражает трудоголиков, и требует немедленного лечения.

*Выясните причину*

Когда человек сталкивается с какой-то проблемой, первое, что он должен сделать - выяснить причину ее возникновения. Синдром сгорания на работе бывает двух типов: физический (обычно возникает в результате работы сверхурочно) и психологический (возникает из-за напряженной, стрессовой работы).

*Избавьтесь от недуга*

Если вы установили, что синдром выгорания развился из-за сверхурочной работы, немедленно договоритесь с директором о временном сокращении рабочих часов. Постарайтесь сделать так, чтобы несколько дней в неделю вы смогли работать в домашних условиях и не выходили на работу в выходные дни.

Если же причина профессиональной усталости лежит в психологическом перенапряжении, следует понять, что приводит к стрессовой ситуации и пытаться максимально отстраниться от нее.

*Вынесите урок*

После того, как вы успешно избавитесь от синдрома сгорания на работе, не забывайте следить за своим рабочим графиком и максимально ограничивать себя от стрессовых ситуаций. И помните: даже если у вас отличная поддержка со стороны близких людей, коллег и родственников, только вы сами сможете избавиться от профессиональной усталости.

----------

